# Welding rod holders



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 6, 2022)

This is an idea that I saw on YouTube for making your own welding rod holders and it is simple,easy and cheap.

I got a piece of 90mm pvc pipe from a scrapped pile from our local agricultural pipe shop for free a bought 6 caps for few Rands, it would be about $12,50.

I cut the pipe for three holders. Machined 3 of the caps with a 10 ballnose mill for better grip. I was going to glue the bottom cap onto the pipe,but it went on so tight,I did not think it was necessary. The top cap I had remove a small amount of material on the inside to make it fit tight,but not so tight that it could not be taken off.



I made one for 6013×3.2mm,one for 6013×2.5mm and one for 7018×3×2mm LH rods. It was a fun project and one more to take off the list.


Thanks for viewing.

-Michael-


----------



## IR-JEB (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice job, looks great!

I am not a fan of cleaning up the chips from anything plastic.  Static is a pain in the a**.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aliva (Apr 6, 2022)

I made some tubes with 3" mailing tubes wrapped in packing tape, to reduce moisture absorption. Used the plastic caps that came with the tubes.
Seems to work well and very cheap, about $2.00 per tube.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice looking caps. I did the same thing with 1.5” pvc for all my different tig rods.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 7, 2022)

IR-JEB said:


> Nice job, looks great!
> 
> I am not a fan of cleaning up the chips from anything plastic.  Static is a pain in the a**.  Thanks for sharing.


I much rather work with plastic than cast iron. It works nice,but makes an awful mess.


----------

